# Prostate Cancer Tests



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The meat is sandwiched between to two adverts in this Sky snippet.
Given the number of posts on the subject,>this< might cheer a few up?

peedee


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

peedee said:


> The meat is sandwiched between to two adverts in this Sky snippet.
> Given the number of posts on the subject,>this< might cheer a few up?
> 
> peedee


.......the meat :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

curlyboy

oooooops, sorry I wasn't intending to be frivolous,I am currently having problems in that area myself    don't want to offend anyone.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I too have had investigative dare I say it,invasive inspection in that area. :wink: :wink: plus of course the Psa test, which is a very poor guide. I welcome this EN-2 test.

cabby


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Cabby. you have upset me now.I have recently been diagnosed with prostate cancer but my consultant and the specialist nurses seem to put a lot of faith in the PSA test. As its only 0.28 they say no treatment is nescessary just monitoring, now you are saying its a very poor test. What is this other test?

Cheers Sid (not really upset )


----------



## davidallan (Oct 22, 2007)

*Prostate Cancer PSA + Tests*

Like you SidT I have been for several PSA tests BUT up here the Medics don't seem to reagard it as anything else but a GUIDE,

Obviously a 'Bumoscopy' then normaly follows.....and every time done by a rather young female !!! Dr. 

THEN on to the the 'Willyoscopy'. A local anesthaetic and up goes the Camera !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   NOT the most pleasant of proceadures :roll:

Still we let them do what they need to do to be sure......Camera input just nearly bearable...BUT the Sound Boom Team is an altogether different matter??? 8O [ Joking really about that bit ]

Still very Glad that all this lot is to make sure things don't turn Ugly.

IT CAN BE A LIFESAVER...and give us more time to keep the wheels moving   
Cheers- David & Liz + ickle rescue Doggy. :evil:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

No worries here,they removed my prostate when I got a new bladder :wink:
Update to the above post,I had 1% prostate cancer so just as well they removed it,not.Annual front end camera inspection,feel like a Fiat.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi David and Liz.

I have had a flexible cyscopy in fact 2 and didn't find them too bad. The last one he couldn't get right through due to scarring from the previous op so I have to go back in again for a minor op. If it wasn't for all these appointments i would be down in Spain.

Cheers Sid


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Not meaning to belittle the subject but seeing this:

"THEN on to the the 'Willyoscopy'. A local anesthaetic and up goes the Camera !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOT the most pleasant of proceadures" 

I'd got visions of a 35mm digital being the camera and thinking URRRRGGGHHH :wink:

tony


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Not meaning to belittle the subject but seeing this: ANOTHER PATHETIC ATTEMPT TO INCREASE THEIR POST COUNT ON A VERY SENSITIVE SUBJECT!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Another scot who's got no sense of humour :roll: :lol: :wink: 

tony

ps. you've got history sunshine. 8)


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Furthermoe Bigtree, I've been through this twice in the last 5 years , so keep your kilt down. 8) :wink: 

tony


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah you've got to have a sense of humour when you have survived Cancer.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Well why not show it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tony


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

There is a big difference between being happy at being a survivor and taking the p***,pardon the pun :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Never had the pi55 taken just blood, grow a sense of humour , you might live longer instead of being a miserable sod.

tony


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I ain't miserable mate,I'm still alive and happy as Larry.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Just noticed the date for the video was March 2011 and they suggest that the new test might be introduced in 12 - 18 months later so watch out for it this year.
My understanding of the PSA test is changes in the level are indications of possible cancer. My surgery do PSA test within the yearly well man clinic so if you are not doing it I would recommend that you do.
And stop bickering!

Bob


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

And there's no chance in hell of me being "your mate" larry 8) 

tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Bob 45, Next time I shall insist on the "New Test"  

tony


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Troll.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

So old hat :roll: :roll: :roll: 

tony


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

Come on guys, this is more important than a sparring match over....well, not sure what really. PSA tests are a useful guide, a pointer, if the PSA levels show an upward trend you need to go to the next level of investigation. So, get a PSA test done at least once a year, it makes sense, saved my husband's life.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Helgamobil said:


> Come on guys, this is more important than a sparring match over....well, not sure what really. PSA tests are a useful guide, a pointer, if the PSA levels show an upward trend you need to go to the next level of investigation. So, get a PSA test done at least once a year, it makes sense, saved my husband's life.


This was an old sparring match You should have used http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-122691-prostrate.html+cancer


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

got my psa result last week which is 4.72 apparently raised for a man of my age but there could be any numbers of reasons.

I have a DRE tomorrow morning which will probably tell me more than the psa count

The psa results and the accompanying letter really freaked me out but my GP rang me last night and said when the testing circus comes to town they expect a waiting room full of terrified men

Good luck to all who are going through the same atm


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

had a biopsy last week and got the bad news yesterday and need to make a decision on the treatment. The decision appears to be 

do you want to leave it and see what happens monitored with annual biopsies and regular psa tests to catch any upward trend

do you want surgery to remove it and take a chance on having any/all of the side effects (erectile disfunction & incontinence)

do you want general radiotherapy and the same side effects as above

do want localised radiotherapy which means no surgery for 2 years if subsequent tests show and changes. You guessed it with the side effects again

or do want be a guinea pig for two experimental treatments but you have to choose one or the other and there's no evidence to say they work or if one is superior to the other

I know no one can advise as it's personal choice just wanted to get it off my chest. i have a large info pack and two weeks holiday starting today so time to digest the options

On the lighter side here's a conversation I had with my 5 year old son in the car yesterday afternoon post diagnosis

"Dad?"

"Yes son"

"When you're dead can I have that shirt?" 

From the mouth of babes ....


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

Apparently this is an "old thread" - do post on http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-122691-prostrate.html+cancer
and keep the thread going with your news - lots of folk will be interested to hear from you and wish you well.

Surgery doesn't automatically mean erectile dysfunction and incontinence. First hand experience - with a decent surgeon, no incontinence problems at all, nothing, zilch. Erectile dysfunction, takes time and patience and very good sense of humour, and lots of love.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi all,difficult to post on this topic as I had the operation for an enlarged prostate just over 2 years ago. Operation OK, uncomfortable as they used the laser method through the penis. How the hell they managed to get camera, cutting gear and extraction of debris through one small aperture I have no idea, but they did and I'm still standing. 

2 months after op informed I had low grade Cancer, limited to the Prostate thank God, and the latest PSA test came back at 0.32 so very happy that all is well. Yes I have some problems with incontinence, but my understanding is that this is fairly normal and it is certainly something I can live with. The upshot is that I feel like a fairly healthy but overweight 68 year old and thoroughly enjoying my life with the motorhome as a real bonus.

I hope anyone else going through this at the moment has as caring and efficient a group of medics as I had, and that they are also able to enjoy themselves as much as I am.

Good luck to all of you. Gary


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

commuter said:


> had a biopsy last week and got the bad news yesterday and need to make a decision on the treatment. The decision appears to be
> 
> do you want to leave it and see what happens monitored with annual biopsies and regular psa tests to catch any upward trend
> 
> ...


I am in no position to give you any medical advice but thought it might help to know that my neighbour, now 73, was diagnosed with prostate cancer a few years ago. With the help of our other neighbour who then was a leading cardiologist with all the right contacts, he researched all the options and appropriate specialists so as to make the right decision about treatment.

He finally chose radiotherapy. He has regular check ups and so far all is well. He goes to the gym most days and is pretty active generally.

I haven't asked him about erectile dysfunction as I thought it would be inappropriate.

Mike


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Not meaning to belittle the subject but seeing this:
> 
> "THEN on to the the 'Willyoscopy'. A local anesthaetic and up goes the Camera !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOT the most pleasant of proceadures"
> 
> ...


Read with interest the comments over time. On May 2nd i had a T.U.R.P and woke to find a "hosepipe" washing out the bladder with a "salt solution" for some hours. After it's removal and discharge the next day things seem to go fine until the evening when i entered what they called a "retention phase" requiring readmission and a catheter!!. After 2 weeks catheter removed, system working OK and infinitely better than before.

Point of this posting is to say for those with BHP go for a TURP if offered- not pleasant but worth it. I has PSAs for 4 years befor op. all around 1.0 and biopsy of prostate was benign- never saw a camera.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

_Erectile dysfunction, takes time and patience and very good sense of humour, and lots of love._

so does any lovemaking

so nothing new there

love the way you are all determined to make it through

and help others in the process

Sandra


----------

